# GF Vip 2020 chiude in anticipo per Coronavirus



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2020)

Anche il *GF Vip* è stato "colpito" dal *Coronavirus*. Vista l'emergenza, per motivi precauzionali, si è deciso di *chiudere l'edizione 2020*, che non ha brillato in ascolti, *in anticipo*, ossia mercoledì *8 aprile*, giorno in cui andrà in onda l'ultima puntata del reality condotto da Alfonso Signorini, anzichè il 27.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche il *GF Vip* è stato "colpito" dal *Coronavirus*. Vista l'emergenza, per motivi precauzionali, si è deciso di *chiudere l'edizione 2020*, che non ha brillato in ascolti, *in anticipo*, ossia mercoledì *8 aprile*, giorno in cui andrà in onda l'ultima puntata del reality condotto da Alfonso Signorini, anzichè il 27.


Doveva chiudere adesso sto programma inutile!


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche il *GF Vip* è stato "colpito" dal *Coronavirus*. Vista l'emergenza, per motivi precauzionali, si è deciso di *chiudere l'edizione 2020*, che non ha brillato in ascolti, *in anticipo*, ossia mercoledì *8 aprile*, giorno in cui andrà in onda l'ultima puntata del reality condotto da Alfonso Signorini, anzichè il 27.



Oh... Una buona notizia, anche se da qui all'8aprile sono altre 3 settimane di troppo


----------



## RojoNero (16 Marzo 2020)

come faremo...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche il *GF Vip* è stato "colpito" dal *Coronavirus*. Vista l'emergenza, per motivi precauzionali, si è deciso di *chiudere l'edizione 2020*, che non ha brillato in ascolti, *in anticipo*, ossia mercoledì *8 aprile*, giorno in cui andrà in onda l'ultima puntata del reality condotto da Alfonso Signorini, anzichè il 27.



Finalmente una buona notizia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche il *GF Vip* è stato "colpito" dal *Coronavirus*. Vista l'emergenza, per motivi precauzionali, si è deciso di *chiudere l'edizione 2020*, che non ha brillato in ascolti, *in anticipo*, ossia mercoledì *8 aprile*, giorno in cui andrà in onda l'ultima puntata del reality condotto da Alfonso Signorini, anzichè il 27.



Ma che se ne stiano lì..


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Marzo 2020)

Ma chi guarda questa roba ?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2020)

*Adriana Volpe ha lasciato la casa, perchè un suo parente ha il Coronavirus. In molti sui social chiedono la chiusura anticipata di questa edizione, in quanto si è perso tutto l'entusiasmo e gli stessi concorrenti all'interno della casa sono preoccupati per il virus.*


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Adriana Volpe ha lasciato la casa, perchè un suo parente ha il Coronavirus. In molti sui social chiedono la chiusura anticipata di questa edizione, in quanto si è perso tutto l'entusiasmo e gli stessi concorrenti all'interno della casa sono preoccupati per il virus.*



In teoria ci mangeranno su, da veri sciacalli.
I pirlozzi là dentro staranno impanicando col terrore di dover abbandonare il "reality", altro che vairus...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi guarda questa roba ?



Purtroppo molti lo guardano. Io ogni volta che fanno un gfvip sarei per boicottarlo, è un programma diseducativo e molto ignorante,che trasmette valori sbagliati e addirittura dannosi alla società. E occhio che non sono un bacchettone,io sono un anti- Barbara durso e programmi trash


----------

